# Good Knives



## jsp2786 (Dec 25, 2006)

Hi you all!

I am looking to buy a new chef knife for my own because the ones we have at home are very old, what is the best out there right now?


----------



## torontowannabe (Feb 14, 2007)

I think it depends on what you mean by "best"...Many people feel Globals and Macs are the best, but they're also pretty pricey. I like Japanese over German. I have two Macs (8 inch chef, 6 inch Santoku), and an 8" Global Chef.

It all depends on what feels good in your hands. I have relatively small hands, so I like the lightness of Macs. My global which is forged and a bit heavy is mostly for work, simply because I don't want to take my Macs to work where they could get damaged.


----------



## bigblue250 (Mar 27, 2005)

I don't care what people say: Wustoff, Henkels, F.Dick, Sabetier, Etc..... A sharp good QUALITY knife is just that. I have been using Lamson (made in the USA) knives for about 5 years now and they are great. Don't get me wrong I have all of the above and more in my collection, but the Lamsons get the most use. If you are a snob and must have a Wustoff so be it, but in my world knives take abuse, get dropped, and do indeed get stolen(**** knife service). Just my 2 cents, I am sure I will get flamed:beer:


----------



## johnarmr (Jun 18, 2006)

i would reccomend a tojiro 240 mm gyuto it can be had from http://www.japanesechefsknife.com/DP...EIGHT:%20174px for about $66.00 delivered to your door from japan in less than a week usually!


----------

